# Lightscribe Drive



## Doctor_Who (May 4, 2011)

I used a lightscribe drive when I used linux before.  Now I am attempting to use it under FreeBSD.  I understand that there is no native BSD software to use lightscribe.  I also realize that the linux software will not work under emulation.  I have also tried using the linux software under VirtualBox with no success.  I am now trying to run the Windows lightscribe software from lightscribe.com under wine.

I can get the software to run but it complains that it cannot detect a lightscribe drive on the system.  I have tried using *winecfg* to make it see my lightscribe drive with no success.  

Is there any way I can get wine to see that I have a lightscribe enabled drive?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zare (May 4, 2011)

AFAIK it requires kernel support, so no emulation will work.


----------

